# 𝗗𝗼 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗖𝗼𝗼𝗸� 🍳🍚👨‍🍳



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

*(�_�)







*

ESTP Female
*



*ESTP Female
*



*


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

In order to cook you first need cash.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm a decent home style cook with around twenty meals in my repertoire.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Last thing I made was chicken pot pie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Everyday. 



Electra said:


> In order to cook you first need cash.


One can gather some wild food and start a fire for free.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Saiyed Handsome **** said:


> Everyday.
> 
> One can gather some wild food and start a fire for free.


Yeah, but I kinda live in the city. Not much wildlife here. I can and do however pick raspberries and some herbs for tea.
The fires are only allowed when there is no danger of forrest fires. But it's kinda unpractical these days. Where would I do that? The closest it's gets is barbequing on the balcony now.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

What the hell?
Of course. Well, how do you survive otherwise?


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

No, I use food delivery most of the time.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Electra said:


> Yeah, but I kinda live in the city. Not much wildlife here. I can and do however pick raspberries and some herbs for tea.
> The fires are only allowed when there is no danger of forrest fires. But it's kinda unpractical these days. Where would I do that? The closest it's gets is barbequing on the balcony now.


how are you alive then if you don't have cash for food? o.o


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

I cook very often and enjoy doing it.. but I am also very lazy.. so sometimes I will have a week where I don't want to cook after work.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

General Lee Awesome said:


> how are you alive then if you don't have cash for food? o.o


I have cash for food, its just so expensive here. Electricity too.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Electra said:


> I have cash for food, its just so expensive here. Electricity too.


ok so it is cheaper to buy cooked food there?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

General Lee Awesome said:


> ok so it is cheaper to buy cooked food there?


It often depends on how many ingrediences you need, sonetimes it comes down to the same costs, other times you can just forget about it. I am actually a chef, but I have little experience in cooking for that reason alone, I have just cooked for my family and friends. I am on wellfare. How can you get a job with so little experience? There are few proper jobs around here, and I've heard those who are lucky enough to get one has to work very long hours to make it. I took extra education (univercity sertification) in edition. Its more down to a lack of oportunity then skills these days.
I should probably also mention that I have ADHD (ADD) and got diaxed as an adult and finished both my chef and college degree resently.

So I can usually afford to cook very basic dinners such as fish with potatoes, vegetables and sauce, but if I add more then that my budget will quickly break and I would end up having to apply for social benefit in addition to wellfare. Lucky for me I have a small job which gives me enough to buy a few meals now and again, but its rare between and low pay.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I am pretty good at cooking I think, but it depends on what one means. People with "refined taste" probably don't agree, those who have defined ways everything should be (the crust of that kind of bread should be so and so crispy and that kind of soup should always be this and that sour, otherwise it is wrong! (what if I like softer more moist bread? what if I like sour soup?)) . I don't know how to make known dishes, and the only meat dishes I have made are boiled sausage(the only thing I also ate, a month or so before I stopped eating meat when 11), fried falu sausage, fried readymade meatballs... and a few other easy things like that when working in elderly care. But I am good at thinking things up on a spurr and throw things together, have fairly decent knowledge of nutrients, and how things mix and change. I am also good at making cheap food, even if I eat quite a bit of pricey stuff now for health (but then mixing that with cabbage soup and so on makes it ok cost in total). I fail pretty often though, as I can't resist experimenting and trying things I am skeptical will work, because it might, one never knows...



----------
I don't envy you @Electra, when I last went to Norway (and oslo at that) I brought a bag of apples, a bag of almonds and seeds and bread, from home, remembering how over the budget the last trip there had been many years ago. Crazy prices.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

attic said:


> I am pretty good at cooking I think, but it depends on what one means. People with "refined taste" probably don't agree, those who have defined ways everything should be (the crust of that kind of bread should be so and so crispy and that kind of soup should always be this and that sour, otherwise it is wrong! (what if I like softer more moist bread? what if I like sour soup?)) . I don't know how to make known dishes, and the only meat dishes I have made are boiled sausage(the only thing I also ate, a month or so before I stopped eating meat when 11), fried falu sausage, fried readymade meatballs... and a few other easy things like that when working in elderly care. But I am good at thinking things up on a spurr and throw things together, have fairly decent knowledge of nutrients, and how things mix and change. I am also good at making cheap food, even if I eat quite a bit of pricey stuff now for health (but then mixing that with cabbage soup and so on makes it ok cost in total). I fail pretty often though, as I can't resist experimenting and trying things I am skeptical will work, because it might, one never knows...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well experiment is exactly what you should do, if you can afford it! 🙂
People usually learn from mistakes.
I have seen the dishes you describe and they sound amazing, very creative!

I have a chefbook that is thick as a brick and I can't afford to use it.

It is good to hear that I am not alone to think its too expensive! I really admire that you manage to not eat meat! 😍


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

IRL, I don't know anyone who can't cook to some degree. And yes, of course I cook but meals are much better in the winter since I hate heating up the house in the summer.


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

Yes. I can do most common recipes.... but for daily dinner/lunch I prefer sticking to simple recipes cause I’m a lazy pos..


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

X10E8 said:


> *(�_�)
> View attachment 884447
> *
> 
> ...


This reminded me of video I saw years ago 🤭





Funny but,so many things triggered me in this video.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, I enjoy it. I have not been into it like I used to be. My daughter has been eating randomly/times/differently for years now though. She is more along the vegetarianish/sushi/substitute type preference. She used to would only eat chicken or fish type meals. I like meat. A life without bacon is no life imo... 🤭 

On a side note- I have cookbooks and a binder with recipes I have accumulated over the years. Recipes I changed up/altered and liked better than the original and did not want to forget how I made it. (this happened may times when I winged it) This is my go to site though- Allrecipes


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

I make most of my meals at home, but half of them are no-cook meals like salads, sandwiches, or just eating fruits and nuts. Half of what I eat is raw, and I'm a vegetarian. I used to dine out all the time when I got my first real job after grad school. But then, I learned how unhealthy it is, so I slowly transitioned to cooking at home, and then I started eating fewer meals a day. Now, I only eat once a day. It doesn't make sense that humans need to eat all of these complex (albeit, tasty) foods, when every other animals eat very simply.


----------

